# 2.5l oil leak



## IcanA4dIt (Jul 9, 2007)

So I've been working on my gf's car and have been trying to track down an oil leak. 

I know about the vacuum pump and upon inspection it looks like its leaking very little oil. 

The leak I am worried about appears to be coming from near the exhaust manifold. It then comes down and accumulates around the passenger inner cv joint, and collects on the transmission mount. It doesn't appear to be coming from the vacuum pump, as it is leaking very little. Going to delete the vacuum pump or replace it. There is no pooling of oil on top of the transmission. 

I replaced the valve cover gasket and the oil leak is still present. 

The car runs just fine. Is there anything else towards the back of the engine that would leak oil? It's definitely not a head gasket. I inspected the PCV and it is in good shape.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. THanks


----------



## kieran123 (Feb 2, 2017)

IcanA4dIt said:


> So I've been working on my gf's car and have been trying to track down an oil leak.
> 
> I know about the vacuum pump and upon inspection it looks like its leaking very little oil.
> 
> ...


What year is it? I would probably go and get an engine wash, then drive it for a bit and you'll be able to better see where it's leaking from.


----------



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

IcanA4dIt said:


> So I've been working on my gf's car and have been trying to track down an oil leak.
> 
> I know about the vacuum pump and upon inspection it looks like its leaking very little oil.
> 
> ...


I had a similar sounding oil mess. I replaced the valve cover gasket and did the HumbleMechanic method to remove the vacuum pump and put in a new vacuum pump to block gasket. Leak fixed. For the $14, I'd do the vacuum gasket I did first before doing the delete etc.


----------



## J.R.Freeman (Apr 19, 2008)

That Humble Mechanic guy seems nice! I have only checked out a few of his videos but he seems like a helpful and knowledgeable guy.


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

J.R.Freeman said:


> That Humble Mechanic guy seems nice! I have only checked out a few of his videos but he seems like a helpful and knowledgeable guy.


AWE, thank you


----------



## J.R.Freeman (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi! My pleasure - thank you for your videos and for sharing your experience. Your PCV failures video helped me out in particular! Happy new year 

Jim


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

J.R.Freeman said:


> Hi! My pleasure - thank you for your videos and for sharing your experience. Your PCV failures video helped me out in particular! Happy new year
> 
> Jim


You too man!


----------

